# Is there a Minnesota chapter?



## tab2mn

Hello -
    I am new to turning and was hoping that there is a chapter in Minnesota -- I am near the twin cities - can travel to locaitons..

Thanks
Bob


----------



## Nellieteach

Bob,
Welcome. PM sent.
Nadine Nelson


----------



## gwisher

Since I joined IAP I have been wondering why there isn't a MN chapter, I also live in the metro area.


----------



## ericw95

I too am in the metro.  Bigguyz is interested as well so we have enough people to start one.


----------



## gwisher

So who's gonna get the ball rolling is the question?


----------



## ericw95

PMs sent


----------



## BigguyZ

I'd definitely be interested, though I have to be honest and admit I have no clue as to what that'd entail.


----------



## 1nfinity

I'm interested too!
I also just posted my interest in the Forums/Local Chapters/Local Chapter Coordination Forum/Minnesota thread started by Eric.


----------



## jcnicholson

there is a woodturning club in MN with over 200 members


----------

